# Betta and Bamboo



## integline (Jan 25, 2010)

Does this work? It is a smaller bowl, but it is around 1 to 1.5 gallons I think. He hides under the rocks and the roots.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That looks far smaller than a gallon. Maybe 0.5 gallons. You should get him something bigger.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

It may be 1 gallon or so, but with that bamboo and the rocks its going to be far less then that....and it really doesn't look like he has much room to swim :/ 

Besides, 1 gallon is too small for a betta anyway.....he should have at least 2.5 gallons and his tank should be heated, they need a stable temp of 78-82 degrees F. You can still keep the bamboo when you upgrade, so long as the leaves remain out of the water, but he still needs some sort of cave to hide in. He could hurt himself 'hiding' in those marbles and in the roots :/


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

i would really suggest getting him a bigger home of at least 2.5 gallons. Your bamboo looks great though, i have two that look just like that.


----------



## integline (Jan 25, 2010)

after seeing this forum, I think we will upgrade to a much larger vase. Is there such a thing as a battery operated heater? The rocks are very round, no sharp points, so I think he is ok? he seems very happy in there.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There are no battery operated heaters that I'm aware of.


----------



## BettaSCHmacK (Jan 7, 2010)

DragonFish said:


> You can still keep the bamboo when you upgrade, so long as the leaves remain out of the water, :/


How do bamboo leaves affect bettas? I've always wanted to use a combination of live plants mixed with bamboo.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

integline said:


> after seeing this forum, I think we will upgrade to a much larger vase. Is there such a thing as a battery operated heater? The rocks are very round, no sharp points, so I think he is ok? he seems very happy in there.



If you can find a vase 2.5+ gallons, go for it  Terracotta pots also make great cheap betta caves and look nice, IMO. Never heard of a battery operated heater though either....
He could hurt himself in other ways besides just ripping his fins, for example....if he were to get stuck under those marbles or caught in the roots of the bamboo and was unable to reach the surface he'd drown or squish himself trying to get out....or both. He'll be fine for now until you can get him a better home, but keep the water clean.....I'd say change the water every other day or so in a 1 gallon.



BettaSCHmacK said:


> How do bamboo leaves affect bettas? I've always wanted to use a combination of live plants mixed with bamboo.


The leaves themselves won't hurt the betta, but bamboo isn't meant to be totally submersed and if the leaves don't remain exposed then they will rot and screw up your water.


----------

